# Ya so, that sucks...



## Hukshawn (Feb 3, 2017)

Foobared... 

I assume there's no fixing that.


----------



## Mikesal (Feb 3, 2017)

Either braze it or patch it.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 3, 2017)

Shawn if the drill press is beyond repair, I have a small benchtop DP you can borrow until you get another one,no rush. 
I'd try to find a cheap DP and swap the tables. if it's an import the crank mechanism should match many different brands.
Another option is to heat it and pound it with a hammer to close the gap then use 2 or 3 heavy duty hose clamps .


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 3, 2017)

That's very generous Ken, thank you. I don't think it's necessary tho. It's a delta drill press. Not the good old ones but the somewhat newer Chinese ones. I'm not terribly heart broken over this. Since I have the mill now, I'll likely do any of my metal drilling there. I did most of my woodworking drilling on the delta.

So, pound, braze, hose clamps, rinse, repeat?

I also have an arc welder and ONE ni-ci rod. Which I had previously read can be used on cast...?
Or is brazing the safer option?


----------



## extropic (Feb 4, 2017)

There must be an interesting "story" associated with that snafu. Please share. No fair just showing the "after".

Regarding the fix, I bought a DP of that ilk (I think) for $25. You're in a major metropolitan area.

I'd be looking in craigslist or other local such for a clone to part out.

Set up a "Search" on fleeBay for "drill press table". Something will come along.

Third option, weld up the some steel bits (heavy wall tube, bar stock spud, lips for the clamp) and machine a replacement.

I would not be tempted to repair that damage. YMMV

Is the column bent or dented (out of round)?


----------



## ch2co (Feb 4, 2017)

I'd just try to braze it back together.  Had good luck doing that sort of thing several times in the past. Probably stronger than the cast iron and fairly easy to do.
Just how DID you manage to do that?


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 4, 2017)

Awwwwww jeez.... I don't wanna talk about it...


In a moment of ignorance, intolerance, and frustration, I used the drill press as an arbor press seating a bearing. Which was working... but the round spacer I was using bottomed out a shoulder and everything stopped, I push harder, then harder still, then, *PINK*.. oops 

Again, I'm not heart broken. Irritated, if anything. Once I feel the need to fix it, I'll try brazing it with some good clamps. Probably use a muffler c-clamp, stronger.


----------



## Joncooey (Feb 4, 2017)

It can be welded using your welder and ni rod provided that yours is D.C. (A.C. may make a mess).  And depending on the quality of the cast.  I'm about 35 miles East of you, (Colborne); if I'm ever scheduled to be in your area I can stop in and fix it up for you with my mobile.  Take about 2 minutes and a good chance to say Hi.  Don't feel too bad, either.  The old Delta held up pretty good.  I've busted cheap Chinese vises just trying to install U-joints.

  Jon.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 4, 2017)

There you go Shawn, joncooey,s offer is your best option if you can wait.
You also mentioned you have a Nickel rod and may want to try to weld it yourself, how about a torch to heat the part? an Oxy/acetylene torch would be great to have or borrow. 
Let us know how you do your repair if or when you do it.


----------



## cathead (Feb 4, 2017)

Bore a cylinder to fit the column and do a weldment maybe?  That's what I would do.  You could bore out a
pipe on the mill to fit.  It might be an interesting rainy day project...


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 4, 2017)

I think I'll give that nickel rod a try. I've welded cast a few times before. 
It's an AC welder. Ya the nickel rod is a bit messy with the AC, but it works. 
If it all doesn't work and I flub it all, I'll part it out, or put it on the curb, or keep it and use it for some kind of project. I use this drill press pretty seldom. If anyone wants this for a project, gimme $40 bucks. I'd rather a pedistal drill anyways. The mini mill just took the spot on the bench the drill occupied.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 4, 2017)

I wouldn't waste any time welding that up. Like cathead said, make a weldment or make a new one from a solid piece of aluminum or ductile iron. Be an easy lathe project, wouldn't necessary require a mill but make it easier on the tapped holes and making a split cut in th piece.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 4, 2017)

What about you give Delta a call/e-mail? They are still in business and have been for my life time ( I ain’t telling). And they have parts too…Dave


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 4, 2017)

From my experience with an 18" delta drum sander, delta no longer offers replacement parts in Canada, if at all, to my knowledge. But, there are a few parts websites that make after market parts. I'll check it out.


----------



## David S (Feb 4, 2017)

Shawn everyone has been nice to you and hasn't mentioned an arbor press for doing what you want....Busy Bee has a 1 ton one on now for under $100, but I don't think it drills holes  .

David


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 4, 2017)

Hahaha. Yeah, they don't generally drill holes. I really should get one one of these days.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 4, 2017)

OK.  Now that Hukshawn finally said what everybody else was thinking, just what where you thinking? 
I'm glad that I haven's ever done something so ......   well OK, I probably have, but still.
I really think that your little goof is quite repairable and as I have found when such a thing happens to me, you will learn 
not only from the (insert your own chastisement here) but also from fixing it up.  You will look back on this and smile
on many occasions and have a good chuckle and admire the fact that you triumphed over catastrophe.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 4, 2017)

I suppose I should set the record. I was doing something stupid on a machine that wasn't designed to take that kind of force, mainly because, at the time, I really didn't care. It was likely a choice of hammer the bearing in place and risking ruining a brand new machine, or risk breaking a machine I barely use and likely bought for less than $100... I made my bed... 
I posted cause I figured you guys would get a bit of a laugh out of such recklessness... I assure you, however, I don't treat the lathe or the mill to such recklessness. If I did something like that to either of those, you're likely to see the deplorable sight of a grown man reduced to a teary pile of pathetic on the floor.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 4, 2017)

That said, when the need finally arises and I need to fix the mess I made, I will do my research and sort out the best way to repair the chasm sized crack.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 4, 2017)

"I figured you guys would get a bit of a laugh out of such recklessness..."
Well I sure did
but also learned not to ever do that


----------



## David S (Feb 5, 2017)

Ya this belongs over in "Goofs and Blunders".

David


----------



## Strangerthings169b1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah, let he who never busted a tool using it for a purpose for which it was not intended cast the first stone. (leaves me out, that's for sure)


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Apr 4, 2017)

What size column is it?  Used DP parts like this show up on eBay fairly frequently. 

Glenn


----------



## Hukshawn (Apr 4, 2017)

Last night was garbage night. I got a little carried away with tossing some crap to the curb in the spirit of tidying up. I ALMOST put that drill press out there as I have currently no intention to fix it and it's just in the way.... buuuut I decided I better not do that... but the scrap guy who stopped by as I was putting an old working stereo by the curb was fairly happy to take my refuse and scraps.


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 4, 2017)

We all have had to make do with what we have on hand.  I'd much rather see a bearing seated using a drill press then when I see photos of  guys using their lathe.  Pushing the bearing in-place with the tail stock.  I don't see how that can help the spindle.
AND it would have worked if the work didn't bottom out


----------



## bfd (Apr 4, 2017)

I made one of those for a buffalo drill press at work that someone else busted. it took a little while out of a chunck of alum. still up and running as far as I know worked fine. bill


----------



## coherent (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd just weld it. It's likely just mild steel. If it's cast or something else, if you have a TIG or know someone who does, it can be welded  just about no matter what the metal type is .  Weld, flap disk and re-paint it and you'd never know the difference other than it'll be prettier than the rest of the DP.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 4, 2017)

I've used my Taiwan (old but not good) drill press as a press before,  really pulled on it too to where I was sure the quill feed gear would break. Hasn't tho, the wretched
thing just soldiers on, with it's saggy table and wiggly quill.  Must be about a '73 or '74 vintage. Ugg.  I actually kind of admire it now. 
Mark S.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 5, 2017)

Back about 1978, dad sent me and my brother to one of those traveling tool sales in Houston to buy two drill presses.  We came home with the two, both the same model, a floor model, both had No. 2MT spindle taper with a drill chuck. All made in Taiwan. Tables were not flat on either one.  And one had the slot for driving out the MT drill chuck and the other did not.  Who ever has it now, it's probably still like that today.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah it's hard for me to think of Taiwan stuff as "good" LOL  but they've improved a lot, apparently. 
MS


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 7, 2018)

Cheap cast... I would fab up a new one put of steel...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm with the "make a new one from steel" group.
At minimum, save the column, motor, spindle...... oh hell, fix the damn thing.

But then I spent 2 hours making a new delrin foot for one of those $20 collapsible camp chairs.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 7, 2018)

We had an old Japanese made Jet at work that had a heavy steel clamp made for it. It was pain to use, I would braze or weld the clamp. The table raising gear is a nice feature.  These drill presses are cheap and common,  but accurate isn't generally mentioned in their description.

I have a 17" Jet from their blue phase ,a $700 DP,  the base is very flexible for cast iron, in fact it flops around, the thin metal column flexes and the  spindle has a .010" run out.


----------



## bob308 (Nov 7, 2018)

I would braze it then make a reinforcing sleeve for the top and bottom. to take the stress of both tightening the set bolt and the down force of drilling


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 7, 2018)

Unfortunately I don't think the OP (Shawn Huk )is still a member here, he was a likeable guy and a good neighbor.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 7, 2018)

Damn! I got sucked in by KBeitz the Necroposter.


----------



## dlane (Nov 7, 2018)

He’s up to 2017 now.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 7, 2018)

A good discussion on drill presses, though.


----------

